# Who Sells Good Western Pleasure Horses



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

who sells broke western pleasure horses


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Where are you looking to buy? There is a fabulous breeder and trainer in my neck of the woods, but i'm eastern Canada.


----------



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking to buy in the united states.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Where are you looking to buy? There is a fabulous breeder and trainer in my neck of the woods, but i'm eastern Canada.


Do share !


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

John and Wendy Perkins, wonderful people who take great pride in what they do. I've never heard anything but the best about them both. Butternut Stables


----------



## showmom (May 14, 2014)

High Point Performance Horses in Pilot Point,TX

What breed are you looking for?


----------



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

QH gelding doesn't matter what color.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

In short top end western pleasure trainers. Congress is coming up if you are looking AQHA there will be plenty there for sale. The APHA world show is in a couple months plenty there too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Every horse out there and showing, is for sale pretty much. You just have to have the coin to make an offer.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

waresbear said:


> Every horse out there and showing, is for sale pretty much. You just have to have the coin to make an offer.


That's it! I have sold plenty of horses at the shows including a 2 year old the day before my class. People wanted it I gave them a
Price before I set foot in the ring and a
Price if I made the top two. They got a deal as I won the class and they saved thousands.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Where in the US are you looking to buy, that would help a lot, not much sense in telling you about someone in CA if you are in NY.

And an idea of what you are wanting to spend too, would help.


----------



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

im in nj but would travel to get one.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe you should stick to buying something in your area. The last one you supposedly bought sight unseen didnt go so well from all your posts.


----------



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

its called flying ur vet out to do a vet check..


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

You're going to fly your vet out for a vet check? Did I read that right?

Wouldn't it make more sense to fly _yourself_ out to see a potential horse, and find a vet from the same area as the horse? I'm pretty confused.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

She has been posting some very odd threads about a horse she bought sight unseen, no vet check that isn't sound. It was not a cheap horse. close to 10k i think so not expensive in the dressage world but something you would get a ppe on.Others called her on it and posted links for an ad for horse that is said to be unsound and sold as a brood mare but those links have been removed. 
The whole thing sounds weird


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I think if I told my vet I wanted to fly him out somewhere to do a PPE he would laugh at me then give me the contact info for a vet in the area the horse is.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Closed for moderator review.

Also, few comments in this thread have been edited. Please, if you suspect a troll, report the user that you suspect being a troll instead of addressing it in the thread. Addressing a possible troll publicly in threads is against our rules.


----------

